# Adding Alpha Channel to WebM files



## TwitchyCoffee (Jan 18, 2017)

Most of the sources I use for my stream (transitions, overlays, etc) are video files in a WebM codec. When imported into OBS, it has a black background. I try to colour-key out the black, but this leaves some weird effects on the final product.

Can we see this being implemented in a future update?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2017)

This has already been implemented: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/679c32086d4363565c221b8be2b99c0023e77a35


----------



## TwitchyCoffee (Jan 18, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> This has already been implemented: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/679c32086d4363565c221b8be2b99c0023e77a35


How would I do this? I add my sources as "Media Sources" using offline WebM files, not "Browser Source". Would I have to host them online somewhere, then use Browser Source for that to work?


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2017)

It's in 17.0.2 (which is a fixed 17.0.1).


----------



## TwitchyCoffee (Jan 18, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> It's in 17.0.2 (which is a fixed 17.0.1).


17.0.0 is the latest release though? I can't find a more recent release anywhere. Sorry to be a bother, mate!


----------



## Xaymar (Jan 18, 2017)

TwitchyCoffee said:


> 17.0.0 is the latest release though? I can't find a more recent release anywhere. Sorry to be a bother, mate!



There was an issue with 17.0.1, which is why it was reverted again. 17.0.2 should fix this issue, but the people affected by the issue are currently offline so the fix can't be verified yet.


----------



## TwitchyCoffee (Jan 18, 2017)

Xaymar said:


> There was an issue with 17.0.1, which is why it was reverted again. 17.0.2 should fix this issue, but the people affected by the issue are currently offline so the fix can't be verified yet.


Ah, thank you brother. I'll keep an eye out for 17.0.2 then!


----------



## psynaps (Feb 8, 2017)

Webm with alpha/transparency is working GREAT for me in media source. ffmpeg to render webm with alpha, let me know if I should do a guide.


----------



## Chase_ (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone discovered other ways to encode video in .webm format with the alpha background supported? I've seen the some brief instructions on using ffmpeg to use a sequence of images to create a .webm with alpha. I would like to create a smoother video with higher fps for slightly longer stinger transitions (rather than a series of images).

@psynaps I would be interested to see how you used ffmpeg.


----------



## Air Mozilla (Apr 28, 2017)

psynaps  -- Yes! Please do a guide!


----------

